
A Practical Quantum Instruction Set Architecture - Dangeranger
https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.03355
======
vtomole
The reason this is a practical ISA is because quantum computers will be serve
as co-processors to classical computers; hence the Fig. 1 illustration in that
paper. The variational eigenvalue solver [0]; which is used to calculate the
ground state of a molecule is a good example of the kinds of programs that
this ISA will be used for. The QPU is only used to make calculations which can
be sped up by a quantum computer; and the CPU is used for everything else.

[0]:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1304.3061.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1304.3061.pdf)

